# What is the best fragrance oil ever?



## slapsoap (May 15, 2022)

Discuss.....? thank you all! i understand its all opinion lol.


----------



## AliOop (May 15, 2022)

@cmzaha's version of  Dragon's Blood. I'm hoarding it for our household use and don't let anyone else select it as a scent for the soaps I make for them.


----------



## artemis (May 15, 2022)

Afternoon Tea from Nurture. Light, a little citrusy, unisex.


----------



## MelissaG (May 16, 2022)

TBH, no such thing. Everyones view of fragrances is subjective.


----------



## slapsoap (May 16, 2022)

i have afternoon tea and yes it smells good and strong imo


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 16, 2022)

slapsoap said:


> i have afternoon tea and yes it smells good and strong imo


Want!
I love white tea - but i often blend it with other things - florals, berries, citrus, etc.


----------



## Kiti Williams (May 16, 2022)

Jasmine and Sandalwood.  A great smell with no coyness to it.


----------



## Mseduc8or (May 16, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @cmzaha's version of  Dragon's Blood. I'm hoarding it for our household use and don't let anyone else select it as a scent for the soaps I make for them.


Can you please share the recipe?


----------



## Carly B (May 16, 2022)

My favorite fragrances are usually the ones that get discontinued.  

Case in point--Paramour from Nurture.  Soaped perfectly, which was a bonus. No acceleration or discoloration.


----------



## mx5inpenn (May 16, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @cmzaha's version of  Dragon's Blood. I'm hoarding it for our household use and don't let anyone else select it as a scent for the soaps I make for them.


I'll agree with this one! I do make dragon's blood to sell, but from someone else. I don't share mine!


----------



## lucycat (May 16, 2022)

Fragrance trends tend to come and go.  Over the last 20 years I would say Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey.  It was popular for a very long time.  At one time it was 1/3 of what I sold.  Also, Black Raspberry Vanilla.  Both may be sweeter than today's trends but still great fragrances and lasted a long time.


----------



## AliOop (May 16, 2022)

Mseduc8or said:


> Can you please share the recipe?


Sorry, I don't have it!  My understanding was that this was a special order made by a specific supplier and could only be ordered in bulk - but the supplier is no longer around.


----------



## AliOop (May 16, 2022)

Kiti Williams said:


> Jasmine and Sandalwood.  A great smell with no coyness to it.


That reminds me, my second favorite is Sandalwood Vanilla from Peak Fragrances - also discontinued.


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2022)

As for the Dragon's Blood AliOop mentioned there is a slightly different version available at California Candle Supply. It is close to the original we had made just not quite as strong. The original formula was to costly to manufacture and the manufacturer upped the minimum requirement for ordering so it was no longer feasible to have it made. It also happened with the Hardwood Musk Cal Candle carries but it is still a lovely fragrance and is terrific mixed 50/50 with Cal Candles Plumeria. 

Plumeria, DB, and Plumeria/Hardwood Musk were 3 of my best sellers. Another runner-up is their Caramel Tobacco which never stays in stock long, neither my stock nor CC's stock.


----------



## earlene (May 16, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @cmzaha's version of  Dragon's Blood. I'm hoarding it for our household use and don't let anyone else select it as a scent for the soaps I make for them.





Mseduc8or said:


> Can you please share the recipe?


@Mseduc8or, you are asking @AliOop  to share someone else's Fragrance Oil recipe.  As far as I know, not even @cmzaha has ever shared her private recipe for Dragon's Blood, which she had made special utilizing a specialist who has stopped making it and it is no longer available even to cmzaha.  It is a costly endeavor to have a specially made FO blend made in large quantities, but cmzaha was kind enough to share and was perfectly willing to sell to anyone who wanted to purchase a pound or more of her special mix.  Many of us bought when she placed a large order (large orders are the only viable way to make it possible when you have something made in this way.)

Unfortunately for all of us who loved her special blend, it's no longer available and either we are guarding what we have left with fortitude or have switched to other Dragon's Blood FO's from other vendors.

If you want a good one, you can post a thread asking for recommendations of suppliers for member's favorite DB and you will surely get some great suggestions.

Or you can search for Dragon's Blood online & read the descriptions of the different vendors and possibly come up with a potential mix of FOs & EOs to get something that you like.  I've read different scent descriptions for some of the vendors and they do vary somewhat, so it would or could take a lot of trial & error trying to get the mix you prefer.

ETA:  I see I cross-posted replies with AliOop & Carolyn, delayed though it appears to be because I did not see the newer responses before finishing & posting.


----------



## Kiti Williams (May 16, 2022)

AliOop said:


> That reminds me, my second favorite is Sandalwood Vanilla from Peak Fragrances - also discontinued.



I mix my own, so I get the notes right.  I also like  Bergamot, Jasmine, and Sandalwood.  This scent is a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2022)

Pure Fragrance Oils also sells a DB that is very close in scent to the one I had made but it goes much darker in color. It is a very dark purple-brown after full cure time that I hated.


----------



## mx5inpenn (May 16, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> As for the Dragon's Blood AliOop mentioned there is a slightly different version available at California Candle Supply. It is close to the original we had made just not quite as strong. The original formula was to costly to manufacture and the manufacturer upped the minimum requirement for ordering so it was no longer feasible to have it made.


This is what I am using for the ones I sell. It is still a great scent.


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2022)

mx6inpenn said:


> This is what I am using for the ones I sell. It is still a great scent.


Is it the one from CA Candle Supply?


----------



## TheGecko (May 17, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @cmzaha's version of  Dragon's Blood. I'm hoarding it for our household use and don't let anyone else select it as a scent for the soaps I make for them.


YES! YES! YES!


cmzaha said:


> Pure Fragrance Oils also sells a DB that is very close in scent to the one I had made but it goes much darker in color. It is a very dark purple-brown after full cure time that I hated.


Discoloration is not an issue with @Todd Ziegler ZCS.


----------



## mx5inpenn (May 18, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> Is it the one from CA Candle Supply?


Yes it is


----------



## glendam (May 18, 2022)

For me it is lemongrass verbena from New Direction aromatics, when I did a craft show, some people would come and ask what is that smell (out of the dozens of soaps on the table, I knew which one they meant) and when I would hand it out they would usually buy it).  I didn’t sell it out like lavender or peppermint, but it did well overall.


----------



## bookworm (May 18, 2022)

Hello all you fellow soapies,

Thank you for all your caring and sharing. Couldn't do this without you.

Can I please piggy back on this thread? I have taken into account your submissions above, thank you so much.

I have been reading threads on this forum and slowly buildng up a wishlist.

I know this is subjective, but I am asking you to so kindly share your best selling F/O - with the following in mind:-

I am planning a road trip in USA (& a short trip into Canada) and will end up in Seattle early October.  I have contacted the hotel that I am booked at, and they willing to accept parcels for me.

I would love to buy some F/O (which can be transported via air) from different suppliers-

Shipping must be fair/free /free for a minimum order to Seattle. (I will be ordering from NS  - free over $30 & BB,lower rates in Seattle as per their response )
F/O must be long lasting in CP (very important to me)
minimal or no acceleration though I can work with this if warned in advance)
minimal/no discolouration (though I can work with this if warned in advance)
I will be visiting Colorado; Utah; California; Washington, (& also Canada BC & Alberta) but want to leave my F/O for collection at point of departure in order to save on internal air fares and for convenence. (I don't want the items to be sitting in a hot car for long periods of time)

I am concerned with purchases iro of new IFRA, so I'd be very grateful for suggestions taking this into account. (I've been reading about concerns about BB usage rates on this forum).

Thank you so much.


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2022)

lucycat said:


> Fragrance trends tend to come and go.  Over the last 20 years I would say Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey.  It was popular for a very long time.  At one time it was 1/3 of what I sold.  Also, Black Raspberry Vanilla.  Both may be sweeter than today's trends but still great fragrances and lasted a long time.


I like BRV and it is a good seller for me.  I HATE oatmeal, milk, & honey and wouldn't carry it no matter the demand.


----------



## earlene (May 19, 2022)

bookworm said:


> Hello all you fellow soapies,
> 
> Thank you for all your caring and sharing. Couldn't do this without you.
> 
> ...


I think you'd get more to-your-point responses if it was a stand-alone thread with a title that included something like "Frangrances that can travel by air:  Suggestions needed for Upcoming Travel" or something like that.  I am sure you can come up with a better title that will draw attention to what you need and get you the feedback you desire.


----------



## Carly B (May 19, 2022)

bookworm said:


> Hello all you fellow soapies,
> 
> Thank you for all your caring and sharing. Couldn't do this without you.
> 
> ...




I think Nurture is your best bet.  Her website has a section of FO's called "Perfect in Soap."  I've used most of them--very few issues and they all smell pretty good.   Carrie is very responsive, and since Nurture ships overseas, I'll bet if you dropped her an email and told her your plans, she'd probably be able to tell you which can be transported by air.  

She might even be able to give you a quote on what it would cost to ship to Oz. 

I really have nothing but good things to say about Carrie and her company.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 19, 2022)

earlene said:


> I think you'd get more to-your-point responses if it was a stand-alone thread with a title that included something like "Frangrances that can travel by air


Ditto. Good idea. I actually have been ignoring this thread cuz I don't have an answer! hahaha.


----------



## bookworm (May 19, 2022)

Thank you, will follow your tips zany and Earlene. You are both such gems.

@carlyB thank you, I have previously purchased a few times from NS and had shipping to Australia. Her shipping rates are fairly reasonable compared to others. But this time as I plan to be in US I thought I'd save on shipping.

Have a great day.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 3, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> As for the Dragon's Blood AliOop mentioned there is a slightly different version available at California Candle Supply. It is close to the original we had made just not quite as strong. The original formula was to costly to manufacture and the manufacturer upped the minimum requirement for ordering so it was no longer feasible to have it made. It also happened with the Hardwood Musk Cal Candle carries but it is still a lovely fragrance and is terrific mixed 50/50 with Cal Candles Plumeria.
> 
> Plumeria, DB, and Plumeria/Hardwood Musk were 3 of my best sellers. Another runner-up is their Caramel Tobacco which never stays in stock long, neither my stock nor CC's stock.


I ordered all of those, plus their White Tea so I could get the free shipping with five lbs of fragrance. The order arrived yesterday, and all of these scents are fantastic!

The DB as you noted is not as strong, and doesn't have the depth of yours, but it's the closest I've found so far. The White Tea smells like a perfect dupe of the discontinued White Tea and Ginger from Peak Fragrance that I've been trying to find. The Plumeria is beautiful and soft, and one of the few florals that I actually like. The Hardwood Musk and Caramel Tobacco are great unisex fragrances that aren't overly musky or masculine. 

Can't wait to soap with all of these.


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 3, 2022)

BulkApothecary has my favorite Dragons Blood fragrance. Pricey so just like @AliOop it is reserved for personal use.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I ordered all of those, plus their White Tea so I could get the free shipping with five lbs of fragrance. The order arrived yesterday, and all of these scents are fantastic!
> 
> The DB as you noted is not as strong, and doesn't have the depth of yours, but it's the closest I've found so far. The White Tea smells like a perfect dupe of the discontinued White Tea and Ginger from Peak Fragrance that I've been trying to find. The Plumeria is beautiful and soft, and one of the few florals that I actually like. The Hardwood Musk and Caramel Tobacco are great unisex fragrances that aren't overly musky or masculine.
> 
> Can't wait to soap with all of these.


Mix 50/50 Hardwood Musk and Plumeria it was a fantastic Unisex seller for me. The Hardwood was a dupe of one from Apples and Berries that went out of business. The one he sells now is like the DB not as strong or quite the same depth as the original dupe as it is being manufactured from the same manufacturer as the DB now. But it is still nice.

ETA: The Plumeria holds well but does accelerate trace as does the Hardwood Musk. I never planned more than one swirl color with a 31% Lye Concentration. This was with my tallow/lard recipe. @ 40/27% so it can change with a slow trace recipe


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 3, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> Mix 50/50 Hardwood Musk and Plumeria it was a fantastic Unisex seller for me. The Hardwood was a dupe of one from Apples and Berries that went out of business. The one he sells now is like the DB not as strong or quite the same depth as the original dupe as it is being manufactured from the same manufacturer as the DB now. But it is still nice.
> 
> ETA: The Plumeria holds well but does accelerate trace as does the Hardwood Musk. I never planned more than one swirl color with a 31% Lye Concentration. This was with my tallow/lard recipe. @ 40/27% so it can change with a slow trace recipe


The Hardwood Musk and Plumeria together is really nice. I got the old hardwood musk from @cmzaha and I have been hoarding it and the Dragon’s blood.


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 4, 2022)

Ginger Woods from Stock Fragrances. I’ve never smelled anything like it and yet it gives me a nostalgic feeling. I want my life to smell like this. It’s woodsy, warm, spicy, just amazing. Haven’t soaped with it yet. I’ll post a report when I do!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> I want my life to smell like this.


 What a great descriptor- exactly how I feel about just a handful fragrances!


----------



## Jenna D (Jun 4, 2022)

I used to buy a fragrance from Bramble berry called Spiced Amber Ale. But, they discontinued it. (I had to take a break from soapmaking as I dislocated one side of my hip!). Anyway, luckily for me I had just purchased a pint. I still have about 4 oz. But, I would love to either find another vendor or a company to dupe it since Bramble berry has told me they won't be bringing it back.


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 5, 2022)

AliOop said:


> What a great descriptor- exactly how I feel about just a handful fragrances!


Would love to hear more! I keep hearing about the coveted Dragon’s Blood. I bought some (can’t remember the vendor) and it is really bad OOB. Like cinnamon, dollar store perfume, and occult store. I’m not sure what it is supposed to smell like.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 5, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Would love to hear more! I keep hearing about the coveted Dragon’s Blood. I bought some (can’t remember the vendor) and it is really bad OOB. Like cinnamon, dollar store perfume, and occult store. I’m not sure what it is supposed to smell like.


I have had the same experience with most of the other DBs that I’ve smelled, except the custom blend I bought from @cmzaha. It doesn’t have the spicy or perfumey notes that others have - and that I so dislike. Instead, I smell vanilla, caramel, musk, and baby powder notes. Maybe some sandalwood? Some folks say it is masculine, but I’d say unisex. 

I just bought some DB from California Candle Supply that smells fairly close OOB. When I smelled it again yesterday, without smelling any of other FOs that could confuse my nose, I did catch a hint of the spice note that I don’t like. So we will have to see how it soaps. 

Sandalwood vanilla is another favorite of mine. I adore the ones that have those two notes only, and no others that are discernible.


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 5, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I have had the same experience with most of the other DBs that I’ve smelled, except the custom blend I bought from @cmzaha. It doesn’t have the spicy or perfumey notes that others have - and that I so dislike. Instead, I smell vanilla, caramel, musk, and baby powder notes. Maybe some sandalwood? Some folks say it is masculine, but I’d say unisex.
> 
> I just bought some DB from California Candle Supply that smells fairly close OOB. When I smelled it again yesterday, without smelling any of other FOs that could confuse my nose, I did catch a hint of the spice note that I don’t like. So we will have to see how it soaps.
> 
> Sandalwood vanilla is another favorite of mine. I adore the ones that have those two notes only, and no others that are discernible.


Interesting. I really recommend getting the sniff samples from Stock Fragrance, it is so much fun trying them all out, and of course I immediately put in an order, so it works for them too.


----------

